# The BEST way to tie on bands for TTF or OTT slingshots



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Just as the title says... this is the best method for tying on bands. Requires no tools, can be done out in the "wilderness", is second only to the titanium buckle clamps for strength... but is far more versatile and less cumbersome. And since you're using a tie on method, if you lose one of the ties, it's easily substituted and the slingshot isn't basically useless without it!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats really cool. Simple is always better.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice little tip Bill! Simple is still best!! I like it. Great job!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

That is cool.. I already make the flap loop when I tie on bands.. I'll eventually probably tried to make a set but will definitely buy a set just because it's your idea. . Thanks for the info


----------

